# Dwarf Hairgrass (Elocharis acicularis)



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

For my new project this spring, I plan on making the whole bottom surface of my 20 gallon tank, dwarf hair grass. Although I just read a few basic info, and that it could attract algae and need medium-high lighting. I was wondering how to prevent algae from occuring by this plant and is 2.75wpg enough lighting to grow the plant?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

2.75 is enough, it's not that demanding, shrimps keep the algae off amanos and cherries in my experience.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Okay thank you, I just want to make sure that I don't have another algae attack.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Frequent small water changes (twice per week) plus dosing with FLOURISH EXCEL will really help in the start-up phase when hairgrass is most vulnerable to algae infestation as the initial blades (often immersed form) die off and give way to the new growth. You can ease up after things are well-established.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

With 2.75WPG although enough light, it still may take some time to spread into a nice carpet. Even with higher light in a 20G high tank it took my Hairgrass months to form a carpet.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah I have a bottle of flourish excel. Indeed it takes time to carpet, although I want to get a large amount like 10 or so to fill up. I believe this will be a mound aquascape, having a centered view on the tank. I will post a journal when I begin this process.


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

for me, the hairgrass grows up, but doesn't spread. the bottom is pale pale green, but the top at the part is a great spring green color. i've seen it as a carpet and then it is beautiful. good luck!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

at first it'll grow up while it slowly makes runners, it'll soon grow thicker. takes about a month.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Sounds like dwarf sagitaria. It took about 1-2 months for my dwarf sagitaria to grow runners. When you trim them, what do you do with the trimmings? Are they usable?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

to encourage grow, seperate the pot into 10 pieces each and plant about 2 in apart, cut some of the top so it'll grow faster and provide iron i find that it like iron. trimmings are only usable if it has roots.


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

I agree, 2.75W per gallon will be sufficient for growing dwarf hair grass. All you then need apart from what the other have discussed is patience!


----------



## Roninboxers (Feb 12, 2005)

I have read somewhere that it is a good idea to trim hairgrass that has been grown emersed so as it dies off you don't get algae and rotting leaves. Any thoughts on this?


----------

